# Froschzaun sinnvoll?



## enter (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich habe leider zunehmend Beschwerden von Nachbarn, die sich über das laute Gequake meiner __ Frösche im Filterteich aufregen.
Ich möchte Streitereien möglichst aus dem Weg gehen und versuchen, dass nicht noch mehr Frösche zuwandern.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Froschzaun? Ich möchte damit meine Grundstücksgrenzen auf einer Höhe von 65 cm eingrenzen. 
Ich weiß natürlich, dass ich den Froschlaich damit nicht verhindern kann, aber das ist auch nicht mein Ziel.
Andere Möglichkeiten als den Froschzaun sehe ich nicht und sture Nachbarn, die wenig Naturverständnis haben, kann ich leider nicht ändern.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## karsten. (28. Apr. 2014)

Moin

schwierig ! 

und

zu spät !


offensichtlich ist gegen "empfindliche" Nachbarn kein Kraut gewachsen ...
am WE war ein Bericht im TV
da hat wegen dem Nachbarschaftskrieg durch Froschgequake eine Frau ihr Haus verkauft.....

viel Glück !


----------



## butzbacher (28. Apr. 2014)

Schlage denen vor, wenn sie keinen natürlichen "Lärm" hören wollen, sich eine Mietwohnung in einem großen DDR-Plattenbau zu suchen - am besten in Flughafennähe


----------



## karsten. (28. Apr. 2014)

so einfach ist das nicht

wenn erstmal "die Messer gezückt" sind .....


offensich entscheiden Gerichte jetzt auch schon gegen Teiche

ich hab´s gefunden


----------



## Tinky (28. Apr. 2014)

Echt traurig sowas!
Als gäbe es keine echten "Probleme"!
Da kann ich ja froh sein, dass bei uns jeder 2. hier einen Teich hat und das nächtliche Froschkonzert aus allen Richtungen unsere Ohren erfreut


----------



## enter (28. Apr. 2014)

Danke euch für euer Mitgefühl!

@karsten. 
Was meinst du mit schwierig und zu spät, verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
Heißt schwierig, dass so ein Froschzaun nicht funktionieren wird und zu spät, dass eh schon __ Frösche da sind?

Liebe Grüße,
Peter


----------



## laolamia (28. Apr. 2014)

sie sind schon da


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Apr. 2014)

Hi Butzbacher,

tja, Leute mit so nem tollen Naturverständnis gibt's halt überall welche. Natur ja, aber bloß nicht in ihrer Nähe.
Vor Jahren hat ein aus Frankfurt stammendes Professorenpaar in nem Nachbardorf einen Bauern verklagt weil er seine  Kühe weiterhin in der Nähe ihres Neubaues auf seine Weiden trieb. Die Kühe machten schließlich selbst zur Mittagsruhezeit ab und zu muh und ließen unverschämterweise auch noch ihre Haufen auf die Wiese fallen. Die Klage wurde aber abgewießen, denn laut Richter muß derjenige der in ein landwirtschaftlich geprägtes Dorf zieht dort auch mit damit zusammenhängenden Geräuschen und Gerüchen rechnen

Nicht anders geht zum Glück aus wenn Nachbarn gegen die Froschlärm klagen. Das Naturschutzgesetz wird bei besonders geschützten Arten immer höher bewertet als das Ruhebedürfnis von Nachbarn

@Peter, ja die Quaker sind schon da. Wasserfrösche bleiben, wenn sie einen neuen passenden Lebensraum gefunden haben, auch nach dem laichen am Gewässer. Sie verlassen die Nähe eines geeigneten Gewässers nur noch im Notfall

MfG Frank


----------



## Tinky (29. Apr. 2014)

Ich würde dennoch versuchen es nicht "eskalieren" zu lassen...sprich nicht pampig werden.
Sag denen, dass Du Dich bemühst die __ Frösche los zu werden bzw. vielleicht nächstes Jahr einen Froschzaun aufstellst oder irgendetwas.
Letztlich kannst Du ja viel verlieren...ist auch ätzend wenn man mit Nachbarn so im clinch ist, dass man denen aus dem Weg geht oder es richtig zum Krieg kommt.

In der Nachbarschaft haben sich auch mal Nachbarn bekämpft wegen eines Teiches...der eine wolte dem anderen verbieten die Pumpe nachts laufen zu lassen.... irgendwann war dann morgens der Teich voller Schaum...keiner hats gesehen aber jeder weiss, dass der Nachbar da irgendein Mittel reingekippt hat


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2014)

Dafür gibt es so genannte Wildkameras mit Selbstauslöser, die man am Teich anbringen kann falls sich mal einer an den Teich verirrt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## karsten. (29. Apr. 2014)

und dann ? ........

sein bisheriges Leben aufgeben 
den Nachbarn seinen Hund erschlagen 
sein Haus zur Festung aufrüsten
alle Bekannte in Freund und Feind einteilen 
Russen oder Rocker beauftragen

im Untergrund leben 
an Bluthochdruck und Magenbeschwüren leiden
..........


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2014)

Da die Kamera ja nur den __ Reiher aufnehmen soll , leider Anzeige wegen Landfriedensbruch und Tierquelerei gegen Unbekannt
ist nur gedacht als letztes Mittel oft hilft die erwähnung das die Kamera vorhanden ist um den Reiher aufzunehmen das es nicht zu einen "Einsatz" des Nachbarn kommt

ich hab damals als 12-13 Jähriger meine zu lauten __ Frösche  aus den Teich entfernen müssen , Androhung eines Blausäure Einsatzes
Fakt ist bei Menschen mit schlafentzug ist nicht gut Kirschen essen

Wenn es schon so weit ist hilft oft nur Wegziehen oder Frösche entfernen

Daumen drück ,Patrick


----------



## anz111 (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!

Da ich auch meinen Teich mitten in der City von Salzburg habe, wie viele andere auch, habe ich auch immer Bedenken, was den Froschlärm angeht. 
Ich teile die Bedenken der Nachbarn und auch das Ruhebedürfnis vieler in dieser lauten Zeit. Fatal fände ich, wenn man das ganze übers Gericht klären lassen müsste, 
da ist dann die gute Nachbarschaft dahin. 

So ein Froschkonzert kann einem schon den Nerv rauben und hier ist mehr Verständnis der Teichbesitzer gefragt. Ihr habt ja auch keine Freude, wenn der Nachbar einen Hund hat, der die ganze Nacht bellt. 

Ein Bekannter hat so einen Schreihals in der Nacht eingefangen und ihn an einem Naturgewässer ausgesetzt. Genau so würde ich es auch machen. Es kommt aber immer drauf an, was für einen Frosch man im Teich hat. Der grüne __ Teichfrosch zB. schreit ja mit 80 Dezibel, also den würd ich schon die rote Karte zeigen. 

Bis dato habe ich weder Frosch noch Laich im Teich gesichtet. Mir ist es recht, wenn es so bleibt.

LG Oliver


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2014)

Hi Oliver,

klar kann man das auch so machen. Aber dann ist meißt das Geheul groß wenn man dabei erwischt wird und schnell auch mal zu Geldstrafen bis 30.000€ verknackt werden kann. (mein Nachbar durfte auch schon mal 13.000€ zahlen weil er auf einer seiner Weiden im Winter die aus einem nebenan liegenden Gehölz-/Vogelschutzgebiet hineinwachsenden Schlehen an der Wiesengrenze ohne Genehmigung abrasierte)

das einzigste was man legal machen kann ist das Wasser ablassen - der Teich kann ja ein "Loch" haben (die __ Frösche ziehen dann ab), große __ Hechte/__ Waller einsetzen oder versuchen andere Beutegreifer wie z.B __ Schlangen und __ Reiher in den Garten zu locken

übrigens werden vor Gericht Haustiere wie bellende Hunde oder krähende Hähne immer anderes bewertet als Wildtiere die keinem gehören - vom Halter eines bellenden Hundes/ krähenden Hahn kann man verlangen ihn wärend der Ruhezeiten im Haus/Keller/Stall ect. unterbringen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Deuned (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Frank,

du schreibst von anderen Beutegreifern.
Gehören dazu auch Teichmolche?

Meine grünen Teichfrösche(auch sehr laut,aber ich habe wenige Nachbarn in der Nähe,die das stört)haben sich auch jetzt wieder der großen Liebe hingegeben und mächtig Kaulquappen entstehen lassen,die fleißig meine Steine abgrasten.
Nun hatte mir vor 4 Tagen ein Bekannter wegen Teichaufgabe etliche Teichmolche anvertraut,die ich dann wiederum meinem Teich anvertraute.
Estaunt war ich am nächsten Tag,dass ich fast keine Kaulquappe mehr entdecken konnte.
Haben die sich jetzt zwecks Weiterentwicklung in andere Teichteile verzogen oder sind sie von den Teichmolchen gefressen worden.
Ich freue mich schon auf deine fachkundige Antwort.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2014)

Hi Bernd,

kleinere Froschkaulquappen die die __ Molche erbeuten und schlucken können werden gefressen. Molche fallen aber auch schon über die Laichballen her (mein einzigster Grasfroschlaichballen wurde restlos von den Molchen im Tümpel leergefressen, die Quappen kamen net mal zum Schlupf)

oben meinte ich natürlich Räuber die auch adulte __ Frösche packen können wie eben größere __ Hechte, __ Waller, Ringelnattern, __ Reiher, Störche, Greifvögel, freilaufende Nachbarskatzen, Füchse ect

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanRP (29. Apr. 2014)

Den nachbarn Oropax schenken.


----------

